# Help with Buffalohead Cichlids



## DoubleD (Jul 25, 2010)

I bought some buffalohead cichlids about a week ago from one of the local shops here in town. I have a pair in a 29g with 3 Upside-down catfish. They all seem to get along fine, but the cichlids and cats spend all their time in the rock caves and never really come out. Even when I feed them they sit and wait for food to float by the caves. I am not sure what to do, I am worried they are not eating enough and would like to see them be more active. My idea was to add some tetras maybe Lamp-eye tetras or Lemon tetras. Any other ideas? 
Thanks!


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

hi Dithers fishes can help to make your fishes less shy. yu have plenty choices with tetras or giants danios
xris


----------

